# The Town (Oakland, California)



## P-Vidal Naquet Ici (Jan 5, 2015)

An excellent post, as always, Monsieur Flave, and one that bespeaks of the diversity of Oakland's many hues and byways. I would have included _more _of the Town's wealthy hillside and arty neighborhoods, thereby giving more of counterbalance to the gritty side –– the neighborhoods (e.g., Crocker Highlands, Montclair, Chabot Park Estates, Rockridge/Upper Rockridge, Upper Oakmore, etc.) you have chronicled (no pun intended) to the shock and awe of viewers worldwide. I suggest this not in obsequious deference to The Town's One Percent, but only to give the Town its full due –– especially since Oakland's affluent areas boast far more African-American residents than any of the Bay Area's peer wealthy neighborhoods (yeah, never mind Piedmont, I'm talking about you Berkeley, San Francisco...). But as it is, your photos are very moving and thoughtful vignettes to a city that really has become Brooklyn by the Bay –– and while retaining its own flava, so to speak, a place and power that contains so much more than the MSM meme of the moment. 

I hope your studies go well. Many thanks!


----------



## P-Vidal Naquet Ici (Jan 5, 2015)

"I'm no fan of Oakland since I am convinced the perps of many of San Francisco's most serious crimes come from Oakland. If it's Saturday night and there's a hip hop group playing somewhere in SF, expect a shooting out front around 2 AM and both the victim and perp will be 20-something males from the East Bay. That said, there's clearly Oakland and Oakland. The flats, East Oakland, The I-880 corridor are bad news and, well, a 'shithole.'

But the hills are lovely and parts of them are very upscale. By one recent study, the Rockridge section of Oakland had the highest proportion of "creative class" residents of anywhere in the Bay Area.

Poor Oakland has not been well-governed in decades (with the arguable exception of Jerry Brown's terms). But it's its own fault: "Progressive" politics at the expense of peace on the streets and economic prosperity."


With all due respect, sir/madame, you promulgate prejudices (and likely racism) over facts. You cite no valid statistical evidence to justify your beliefs that "perps" in , say San Francisco, all come from Oakland. That is a bit of ridiculous prejudice, at best. Any educated person would acknowledge this.


Likewise, your claims about "progressive" politics as the "cause" of Oakland's ills is, well, a classically risible post hoc ergo propter hoc logical fallacy. It's also an offensive dodge away from the terrifying facts regarding the outcomes of America's racist culture and policies have wrought, facts that such serious and groundbreaking historical works such as _Warmth of Other Suns_, _Slavery by Another Name_, and _American Babylon_ have laid bare. 

Still, at least you acknowledged Oakland's wealth, affluence, beauty, and culture, which is too much to do for the vast majority of Right-leaning individuals here and at City-data forum. Hope springs eternal....


----------

